# What all do you use to clean your dogs ears



## Smith3 (May 12, 2008)

Searched but couldn't find anything specific anyone uses - i have some stuff from the vet that has given me and it worked well, but it ain't cheap. 

Is hydrogen peroxide ok? would you suggest anything else?


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

I use a dry-damp warm washcloth or cotton balls with water. I used to put stuff in and that seemed to create more problems. So I now have a hands-off policy on their ears unless something goes wrong which, knock wood, has not since I stopped messing around in there.









I try to do the same with their anal glands (not that you asked...butt...) unless necessary for the same reasons. 

I do like that entirely pets site (l use the IMOM pass through)! And I've also used Pets Truly I think...KV also has good prices. 

But for ears...I stick with regular water.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I have used the blue powder ear treatment, but I think it was Jean who suggested this site: entirelypets.com
The zymox products are really good. I used Oticleans from the vet, but like zymox better. Only Onyx gets this, she has chronic allergy related ear problems. The other two dogs, I don't clean ears.
I wouldn't use peroxide.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

I don't clean ears unless there is an issue. Then if it's just cleaning, I will use a Q-tip or cotton pad, with something like tea tree oil or witch hazel, or even calendula creme on it, depending on what's going on.


----------



## Smith3 (May 12, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: LisaT I don't clean ears unless there is an issue. Then if it's just cleaning, I will use a Q-tip or cotton pad, with something like tea tree oil or witch hazel, or even calendula creme on it, depending on what's going on.


her left ear has always had problems, i just dug a LOT of gunk out of it the last two days. she has been scratching it more than she should again lately. not so much i would take her to the vet, but enough that it needed a good cleaning.


----------



## Smith3 (May 12, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: JeanKBBMMMAANI use a dry-damp warm washcloth or cotton balls with water. I used to put stuff in and that seemed to create more problems. So I now have a hands-off policy on their ears unless something goes wrong which, knock wood, has not since I stopped messing around in there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks for the info, both you and oynx!


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

If the ear is really irritated, that's when I use the calenda creme.


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

Just sensitive skin soap & cotton balls.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

q-tips or cotton balls wrapped around hemastats and a solution.
personally i use the Vet or the groomer.


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

Could she have a food allergy?
Dante is allergic to Barley and it will blow up his ear every time.
Now that I make sure Barley never passes his lips I haven't had to clean his ears in, heck I don't remember when I last had to clean his ears!!


----------



## DSudd (Sep 22, 2006)

Zyomox works great for ear problems (Rocky has chronic ear infections)..We used to have a never ending script for Otomax, the only time I mess with his ears is when I know they are bothering him...(he will tell us when he needs to meds now) About once every two months or so I will use the ear wash stuff from the vet's office, just a little squirt, rub his ear, let him shake it out and then I used tissues to wipe out the extra cleaner, and the dirt.


----------



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

I use a baby wipe wrapped around my finger to wipe out the inside of the ears. 

If a deeper cleaner is needed you can use 1/2 distilled white vinegar mixed with 1/2 water, squirt it in the ear, move the base of the ear around then let the dog shake it out. Do not use this if there is an infection as it will sting and hurt.


----------



## Smith3 (May 12, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Barb E.Could she have a food allergy?
> Dante is allergic to Barley and it will blow up his ear every time.
> Now that I make sure Barley never passes his lips I haven't had to clean his ears in, heck I don't remember when I last had to clean his ears!!


Hmmm... We have been thinking about switching over her food - I wonder if this could "feed" her problem.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

http://www.entirelypets.com/epiotic.html?gclid=CNzBt_7F654CFZAN5Qod9mYjZw

don't know what your vet is selling you but I've used this stuff for years, works great.

on cotton balls every other week - as many cotton balls as it takes to get the gunk out of his head. I have no idea why Otto has nasty ears but he does, my other DDR male did and my friends' DDRs - all with the nasty ears.


----------

